
Got 5 minutes to test my new product? - heyarviind
Hello Everyone,<p>I developed a product https:&#x2F;&#x2F;feedfront.me, and people are coming but not signing up...<p>Could you test it and let me know what&#x27;s wrong with my product?
======
brudgers
"Stop wasting time..." is wasting people's time. That works for a commercial
before a Youtube video because the viewer has to wait for the good stuff. On
the web, if it's not "the good stuff" there's no reason to wait.

Just say "Collect bugs and feature requests" or something like that. Make
things as simple and obvious as possible for anyone who lands on your page and
might have a use for your product. Just say what it does and how it does it.

To put it another way, a common reaction to "Stop wasting time" is "You are
wrong. I am not wasting time." Good luck.

~~~
heyarviind
You are right, I will change that :)

------
viraptor
After I try to sign up and click the verification link in the email, I can't
log in.

The email textbox gets a red frame and an exclamation mark, but no further
details.

Also, going through the signup flow doesn't trigger my password manager
(bitwarden) to offer saving the account. It normally happens on all other
services, so there's probably something different in your signup/login form.

~~~
heyarviind
let me check

------
jklein11
I don't really understand how I am supposed to be using this. It seems like it
is some sort of product management tool but more training on what the workflow
seems like it would make it a more valuable tool.

~~~
heyarviind
Thanks for your reply, I am working on changing the flow of the app so that it
would be easier to use it.

------
davidajackson
If people have to create an account to leave feedback for a company I see that
as a big obstacle. Is that the case?

------
aurizon
Ah, why would I sign up for a mystery product that runs like an e-mail trap

~~~
heyarviind
email trap? please explain further this is something i really wanna know now

~~~
brudgers
"Try for free" doesn't provide more information to make someone believe there
is actually a product. There is only a identity harvesting screen and most
people have experienced entering identity information only to find there is no
product or product access.

From a design standpoint, you've succeeded in getting a visitor to actually
interact with the site and given them less than nothing in return. Less than
nothing because there's more for the visitor to do and no new information.

------
g3rd
Pricing questions:

1\. What are the max Feedbacks for the Free tier?

2\. What is a tracked user?

~~~
heyarviind
I will update pricing page to make things more clear

tracked users are those who comments, upvotes or post on your sub domain

